# Extension Tube or Micro Lens



## Wolverinepwnes

So, I have been wanting to buy a new micro lens for a couple of years now, I was about to make the jump and get the Nikon 105mm but then I saw that Sigma is releasing the new 150mm OS.  So my questions are:

-if I invest in a set of Kenko Extension tubes, will I be able to do most of 
my micro work?

-Should I wait for the Sigma 150mm OS and will it be worth the wait over the Nikon 105mm?

Thank you.


----------



## ChrisA

You can do most via extension tubes, however it is easier to use a dedicated lens. Usually the extension tubes cost you light to the sensor.  There's no glass in them so not really like a convertor in losing stops, just makes the viewfinder darker.

I started using extension tubes, then moved to a 100mm lens when I had some more cash. 

I don't know about those lenses.  Usually a good starting macro lens is around the 100mm mark.  If you think the extra working length is worth the wait, I guess that's for you to decide.


----------



## NateS

Depends.  A full set of extension tubes can get you very close (probably 1:1 or greater) when used on your 50mm.  Point is....extension tubes are cheap.  Buy a set and try it out.  Once you do get a true macro, you will probably want to use the extension tubes on that lens as well, so it definitely won't be money wasted.  In the meantime, a 50mm w/ tubes can do wonders...but you'll be very close to the subject.  

See here for examples of what a 50 and some tubes can do (last shot had a 1.4 TC too).
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/226098-christmas-dragon.html

Trigger your SB-900 via commander mode for off camera flash and you are set....then get a macro when you decide what you really want.


----------



## vchiline

We use both at our studio for jewelry photography. Combining 100mm with various other tubes. 

If you are on a budget, start with extension tubes such as the set of 3 made by Kenko. You will loose your infinity focus, but since you're doing macro, you don't care about that much.  This might be all you need. The only loss is light, but with today's awesome ISO abilities in cameras... there isn't much to worry about. 

If you have the funds, a macro lens is great, and highly recommended.  Choosing between the 100 or the 150mm depends on the camera you have. On a crop camera, say 1.5 your 100 becomes 150 and your 150 becomes a 225mm lens, which is a little far from your subject I think (for myself). 

Now if you want the ultimate versatility, then the combination of a macro and extension tube(s) is awesome. You can get larger than life shots so long as you have enough light! 

Vadim
----------
www.epicmind.com


----------



## Chasr

Am a new to this but have a Canon 500D and a Canon 12 II and will be getting the 25 II soon,,here in Canada a 100mm macro tax and all is 700 dollars,,the single or combination of Canon tubes give full control of my lenses and does just as good a job as the 100mm macro at 1/5 the cost,,it's just a play toy and takes a little learning to get it right.
Chas


----------



## iamsneaky13

if you want to get in to macro without getting a macro lens take an old lens with a manual aperture control and put the front of the lens onto the camera body. i do not have a macro lens, and i still get some good shots with high magnification.  The only downside is the difficulty focussing. 


here is an example of just a reversed 50mm lens on some extension tubes


----------

